# Santa is bringing a what????



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Someone is going to be a big brother!!!!!!!







He looks thrilled!! 














We pick her up Wednesday!!!! Her name will be Faith!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations, Faith is a cutie!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats, what a cutie!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:chili::cheer: *So Happy For Yall!*:cheer::chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh Congrats!!!

Faith is a beautiful name


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

oooooooooh how exciting!!! Congrats! You know something funny? I saw the thread that you posted earlier today but I just saw part of the title "What is all this pink..." and immediately thought you were announcing that you were getting a little girl! Then I saw that my guess was wrong and was kinda disappointed...well now I'm excited again  hahaa! Baby news is always so exciting here on SM! Now tell us all about little Faith...how old is she? Where is she coming from? Congratulations again!!


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> oooooooooh how exciting!!! Congrats! You know something funny? I saw the thread that you posted earlier today but I just saw part of the title "What is all this pink..." and immediately thought you were announcing that you were getting a little girl! Then I saw that my guess was wrong and was kinda disappointed...well now I'm excited again  hahaa! Baby news is always so exciting here on SM! Now tell us all about little Faith...how old is she? Where is she coming from? Congratulations again!!


 Haha I was thinking the same thing when I wrote the last post lol!!! Faith is 13 weeks old and is a Blissful maltese from Lisa Caudill in Ohio! She is on the AMA breeder list! I have wanted a little girl forever! I met Lisa at a few shows and she does nationals as well!! I am so excited for this precious lil one!! We pick her up Wednesday! I am scared about how Thor will react


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats on Faith. She looks adorable and I know she'll make the holidays EXTRA special. :chili::chili:


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

OMG!!! Congrats Carri!! We are soo happy for you guys. She is gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Faith is so cute, and I love her name!! I contacted Lisa before I got Dewey, but she didn't! have any puppies at the time. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats she is adorable.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats! Faith is adorable!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sooooo happy for you! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! So happy for you! I love the name you've picked . I hope all goes super smoothly. Can't wait for pics of her arrival!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww congrats, i'm so happy for you, love her name, i have a daughter named charity, 1 corn. 13


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics of Faith and Thor together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your extra special gift! 

Faith is so cute and I really love the name!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is darling! I know that excitement! I can feel it across the ocean. We are so excited w/you! I also like the name.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD! Faith is just a cutie....... Congrats!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She is precious! I'm so excited for you guys. We need more pix!! I'm sure Thor will fall madly in love with his baby sissy!


----------

